# Glass frogs - H. valerioi



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Came home from travel to find three gals ready to pop...Looks like I have a 2.3 group

H. valerioi




































Decided to move them from their QT to a breeding tank. Great plug and play waterfall fom M Novy! Some P. joeppi and P. squamiferum and presto!


----------



## Pinkfeet (Sep 17, 2012)

Beautiful!! Iv always loved glass frogs, keep us posted an best of luck


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Looking good Ray. Can't wait to work with these some day.

I've heard the tadpoles take forever to develop, but do you know what the success rate is for survival?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Good to finally know what I'm looking for in mine....


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

awesome pics Ray,as usual.I'll take the 5 babies in the bottom belly of the bottom frog pic


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Crazy cool pics! Very interesting and beautiful frogs! Good luck with all those eggs!


----------



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I love the glass frogs. But, I love the waterfall more. Who is M. Novy?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

vjf000 said:


> I love the glass frogs. But, I love the waterfall more. Who is M. Novy?


Here's his site: 
Rainforest Junky's - Home


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks! I love this family of frogs, such incredible evolutionary adaption and bold behavior. They were even out this AM after lights came on, hunting and jumping around. I'm quite hopeful for an egg clutch or three!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Show off....pictures are awesome

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

I call the first two froglets . Great shots man, its people like you that keep frogs like this in the hobby, good work.

D


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice! you have running water in their tank?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks man. yeah, I picked up this sweet plug and play rock and waterfall that Mike Novy was selling at Frogday. Carried the same thing as my carryon! haha.

It took me 10 minutes to setup their tank. Hope they do their thing.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty cool though!


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

Those are awesome!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Good luck Ray! I like the plants in that tank too!


----------



## Capitol City Frog Farm (Jul 11, 2011)

Where did you get the glass. Looks great.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2009)

Love the underbelly pics : )


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I am trying to figure out how I am going to set up the enclosure (October order). This picture here is the breeding tank? So did the eggs start to develop inside the females when they were in the regular tank?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey Ray you have a PM....


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

mydumname said:


> I am trying to figure out how I am going to set up the enclosure (October order). This picture here is the breeding tank? So did the eggs start to develop inside the females when they were in the regular tank?


Yeah, in their QT. they will be going into a 90g office tank but have been in qt since the spring.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Any pictures of the 90 or is it under construction?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nada man. Hopefully soon. Its been sitting in my office for years


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

These pics ought to be added to http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/8124-lets-see-those-bellies.html 



stemcellular said:


> H. valerioi


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

kitcolebay said:


> These pics ought to be added to http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/8124-lets-see-those-bellies.html


Or perhaps "Were the hell did the belly go?!?"

D


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I love the air bubbles trapped under the legs on pictures #1 and #2. Great shots as usual, Ray!


----------

